# Chocolate Bayou Tournament Lutes Marine 2/25



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Here is he flyer for the upcoming Lutes Marine event

If you want to be on the email list shoot me a PM with your address and I will add you


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

this weekend!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

IT'S ON! This weekend


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

We will be there.....if I don't get blown away today.:slimer:


----------

